# 10 inch RP backflow



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Look what I get to help install today. Kinda excited cause it's my first time to install one this big. It sits vertical and is for the sprinkler system. Using a forklift with straps to get it into position.


----------



## Shoot'N'Plumber (Apr 27, 2013)

Nice! Have fun dude!


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

Don't volunteer to pick it up.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

We got that monster in place.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

That isn't too high.


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

If I remember correctly, 12 inches off the floor. So, nope. Not too high. Just very heavy and awkward with the offset.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

I could have lifted that. The key is to lock the knees, and jerk up with the back


----------



## Cajunhiker (Dec 14, 2009)

Lol that's exactly how we set it in place. We even used our fingers to line up the bolt holes.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

Flyout95 said:


> I could have lifted that. The key is to lock the knees, and jerk up with the back


Tell us that again when you are 52 yrs old... you won't be flyingout..lol


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

Yeah, try that and say hello to herniatown.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Cajunhiker said:


> Lol that's exactly how we set it in place. We even used our fingers to line up the bolt holes.


Perfect. That's how the pros do it.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

rjbphd said:


> Tell us that again when you are 52 yrs old... you won't be flyingout..lol


My lower back is strong as ceramic.


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Flyout95 said:


> My lower back is strong as ceramic.


That's what I use to say before, now I'm not sure about it. Sometimes I can't even lock my knees :laughing:


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Gargalaxy said:


> That's what I use to say before, now I'm not sure about it. Sometimes I can't even lock my knees :laughing:


Ceramic ain't that strong of you bend it the wrong way.


----------

